# Elephant Weevil



## Wasp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

We went away and and I took my camera and found nothing I have not taken before so it was a waste of time but you never know.
When we got home my wife seen this bug on the glass sliding door at the side of our place.
I have never seen one and got out the camera and got the shots I needed and then done the research to what it was.
I found it to be what this thread is called. And these are not good to have around Grape Vines and I live in an area which is all about them. So this was sprayed with fly spray.
But it was an interesting bug to find which we thought to be a spider but it wasn't.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 6, 2016)

Fantastic close-up.


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks once again Larry Lomona.
Has to be up there as one of the ugliest bugs about the place.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2016)

Wasp1 said:


> We went away and and I took my camera and found nothing I have not taken before so it was a waste of time but you never know.
> When we got home my wife seen this bug on the glass sliding door at the side of our place.
> I have never seen one and got out the camera and got the shots I needed and then done the research to what it was.
> I found it to be what this thread is called. And these are not good to have around Grape Vines and I live in an area which is all about them. So this was sprayed with fly spray.
> ...


If there is such a thing as reincarnation, that is a @Gary A.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm new here so I'm not getting into that in anyway.
My wife is taking the photo to our Agricultural people today.
Just in case it is as bad as what we have found out about it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

Wasp1 said:


> I'm new here so I'm not getting into that in anyway.
> My wife is taking the photo to our Agricultural people today.
> Just in case it is as bad as what we have found out about it.



It is a destructive creature no doubt. I was just making light on @Gary A. love for wine. You should check with your area and see how to handle. It appears they can be like Gary A and test the crap out of your vineyard.


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yer its in the hands of the people who know what to do now. 
So if it is going to be bad I am sure they will notify to growers to spray for them now.


----------



## davholla (Mar 10, 2016)

Really good photo.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2016)

It even looks like Gary A.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 10, 2016)

"...And these are not good to have around"   Do you guys have anything at all down there that isn't poisonous or destructive?


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you to you all who have made a comment here.
And I think we have a few things that are safe to play with.
But this is what makes our place what it is and really I think I rather face them over Bear's and wolves.
Though when you grow up with things you tend to not even think of them.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Mar 18, 2016)

Very nice shot!


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you JamesScott86.


----------

